# A Night to Remember



## Salty dog (Dec 14, 2013)

My daughter had the idea to open for lunch in December and my biz partner (ex-wife) agreed. I went along not fully realizing what I was getting myself into. 

As it turns out it's a good Holiday season and I find myself working doubles every day. (Except Sat) WTH? This is what I did when I was 20.

So, as a result I'm a little tired. The fact that the holiday cheer has been flowing doesn't help. Geez, working lunches hung over brings back a lot of memories. To the night...............

It starts with a hangover lunch. Walk through that. The phone is ringing. We know it's going to be busy tonight. Like one of the best of the year. Between shifts I'm running around gathering additional product due to the number of reservations. I've been threatened, "do not run out of specials!" I'm still hungover.

Get back, do my final prep, put a shirt on and join the boys.

We freaking rolled. I haven't felt this way in a long time. I had fun. Mario/Devin Suji and a Mizuno on the line tonight. 

I even contemplated doing a video? 

I am no longer hungover. I'm working on tomorrow's.


----------



## ecchef (Dec 14, 2013)

I hear ya Scott. The last week or so I've been running between 3 facilities...a winter festival, special wine event, holiday parties, and still doing regular menu service. Couple of free minutes? Shoot over to the hospital to visit the wife. Home, a big glass of kickin' chicken, some tv to wind down and maybe get to sleep around 0300.

After today it calms down. I'm too old for this ****.


----------



## Salty dog (Dec 14, 2013)

I was reminded why I fell in love with this business. It's the synergy between people working under extreme circumstances. And all the sub-plots that go with it. It's life sped up x 100 and us junkies just eat it up.
Much like the fire dept.


----------



## panda (Dec 14, 2013)

Been in the biz only 6yrs and i couldn't see myself doing anything else!!


----------



## Salty dog (Dec 14, 2013)

Get back to me in 30.


----------



## jai (Dec 14, 2013)

Same thing is happening at my job we opened every shift of the week and we are literally fulling booked every service for the whole month


----------



## ChuckTheButcher (Dec 14, 2013)

Thinking about opening for lunch and 7 days a week in January. Not looking forward to it. I hope the lunch business treats you well and is profitable.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Dec 14, 2013)

Lunch sucks.
Breakfast-won't work it.
Brunch-The most evil thing ever devised. The restaurant I'm at does brunch Sat and Sun until 5:30pm. It's so nice to try to set up for dinner service while still making Crab Benny and such. It doesn't make me grumpy at all to stop what I'm doing, go and try to find the mise and make Huevos Rancheros at 5pm on a Saturday.
It's evil. Like a Michael Buble Christmas album.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Dec 14, 2013)

My line is in the center of a large kitchen, surrounded by a banquet facility, a garde manger area, a pastry shop, the dish pit, abd finally my expo ally shares a space with the service station. I am the conductor. I have 18 year old interns, Spanish speaking temps, mouthy part timers, and a team of management to deal with. Wedding party of 450. Five side parties, and my dining room full;A team of worthless temps in my space; trying to conduct my orchestra at my loudest speaking voice as to carry over the dozens of surrounding senseless conversations. Question after question....doesn't anyone think for themselves anymore? Life was easier with drugs and alcohol....


----------



## Salty dog (Dec 14, 2013)

It helps when the two dudes next to me are a couple cooking machines from Oaxaca. Cacho, Victor and I have been cooking together for 10 years. Can you imagine? Cooking with the same guys for a decade. We've been through it all together. Marriages, first houses, babies, divorces, family feuds and every year there is San Sebastian day. It doesn't get better.


----------



## ramenlegend (Dec 14, 2013)

The fact that our restaurant has a brunch and dinner crew is a blessing. They leave us a shitload of large diced blanched potatoes to clean up, but I could never do brunch 7 days a week.


----------



## Crothcipt (Dec 14, 2013)

I hated doing brunch, did it for 4 restaurants. Hate doing breakfast. Every year at this time my boss keeps thinking that we can do one for Sun.. But of coarse he doesn't work on Sun. either.


----------



## Chef Niloc (Dec 15, 2013)

Salty dog said:


> My my biz partner (ex-wife) .



I must have missed this one, congratulations I believe is in order


----------



## Salty dog (Dec 15, 2013)

Thank you. It's been interesting.

Divorcing a wife is a piece of cake. Divorcing a business partner is another matter.


----------



## ThEoRy (Dec 15, 2013)

You get so dragged down and beat up sometimes it's easy to forget why we do it. Glad you found the passion and had a killer shift Scott!!


----------



## Chef Niloc (Dec 15, 2013)

Also I just realized it seems your daughter has a natural eye for the business? So do her a favor get her interested in other things and make sure she does not wind up in the restaurant business


----------



## Salty dog (Dec 15, 2013)

To late. She's a chip off the ole block. She's a Somm as well.


----------

